

Was the thermal exhaust port on the Death Star really a design flaw? - dcpdx
http://scifi.stackexchange.com/questions/3200/was-the-thermal-exhaust-port-on-the-death-star-really-a-design-flaw

======
trafficlight
This is exactly what I love about the internet; a fictional question that is
being debated seriously and intelligently.

~~~
burgerbrain
And debated under the assumption that Lucas _wasn't_ just full of crap but
happened to be an alright director at the time.

~~~
michaelcampbell
Yes, "at the time" being of tantamount importance.

------
tzs
Yes.

To see why, look under your sink.

